# Configuration pour 3D (Blender) + linux



## smog (12 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Passionné par la création 3D avec Blender, j'aimerais bientôt me monter un PC mais je n'ai pas envie (ni intérêt vu le soft) de passer sous Windows, encore moins de payer une licence.
J'aimerais évidemment un bon compromis prix/performance dans le domaine que j'affectionne ; or je ne connais pas grand chose aux cartes graphiques et pas grand chose non plus dans le domaine de l'assemblage.

Pour ceux qui connaissent un peu le truc, pouvez-vous me donner des tuyaux ?
• Quel boitier recommandable (efficacité ; je me fiche un peu du design, s'il le faut je le mets sous le bureau !
• Quelle carte mère et quel microprocesseur ?
• Surtout, quelle carte graphique pour cette utilisation, sans mettre un bras dans le prix final...

Bref, quel bon compromis sachant que je travaille actuellement sous iMac 21" et que j'aimerais que le rendu aille un poil plus vite (surtout pour l'animation !).

Il n'y a certes pas d'urgence, mais je ne veux pas me louper et être à peu-près au courant de ce qui se fait de bien en restant abordable.

Merci à tous !

(PS : je pense à Ubuntu parce que c'est le seul Linux que je connaisse un peu, je l'utilise basiquement sur un PC portable : traitement de texte, éditeur HTML, GIMP, etc.)


----------



## Locke (13 Décembre 2016)

smog a dit:


> Bref, quel bon compromis sachant que je travaille actuellement sous iMac 21" et que j'aimerais que le rendu aille un poil plus vite (surtout pour l'animation !).


Disons plutôt un bon équilibre qui se résume...
- puissance processeur avec un i7 quatre coeurs
- puissance carte graphique avec au minimum 2 Go de mémoire, l'idéal étant de 4 Go
- capacité mémoire avec un minimum de 16 Go de RAM

Le temps de rendu est toujours lié à la taille de la résolution finale, impossible de faire une accélération des images d'une animation ou faire le rendu sur des serveurs.


----------



## smog (14 Décembre 2016)

Ok, merci Locke pour ces informations.
Le i7 est aussi important que la bonne carte graphique ? je veux dire par là, reporter l'économie de l'i5 par rapport à l'i7 sur une "meilleure" carte graphique est-il judicieux ?
Par ailleurs, as-tu des références en matière de carte graphique ? J'ai cru comprendre que pour Cycles, il faut une "Cuda Compatible". Je n'utilise pas beaucoup Cycles mais ça va venir.
Pour la ram, c'est noté, j'avais vu que c'est un truc important, comme la qualité de l'alimentation aussi.


----------



## Locke (14 Décembre 2016)

smog a dit:


> Le i7 est aussi important que la bonne carte graphique ? je veux dire par là, reporter l'économie de l'i5 par rapport à l'i7 sur une "meilleure" carte graphique est-il judicieux ?


En matière de 3D, j'en sais quelque chose vu que j'utilise C4D, il ne faut lésiner sur le processeur ET la carte graphique. Pour moi, l'un ne va pas sans l'autre.

En matière de PC, je suis devenu une quiche et ne saurais te répondre pour le choix d'une carte graphique, mais il me semble bien qu'il vaut vaut mieux aller vers Nvidia.

Voilà avec quoi je travaille pour la 3D…


----------

